# Sticky  The Gen1 DIY Tutorial Forum - Read this before posting!



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

*Welcome to the Gen1 DIY Tutorial of CruzeTalk.com!
*​

This section of the forum is dedicated to "How-To" threads that provide tutorials for accomplishing a given task. There are a few guidelines you need to be aware of before posting here. 



This is the "*How-To*" section; not the "*How do I*" section. If you have a question, create a new thread in the correct section of the forum. Any thread that doesn't belong here will be moved.
Include plenty of pictures in your tutorials wherever available.
Be thorough and clear in your descriptions and explanations. Assume that a non-technical person is reading it.
Tutorials regarding blatantly illegal modifications will not be allowed in this section. The CruzeTalk staff will moderate as needed.
Before creating a tutorial, make sure one doesn't already exist.
Try to keep current threads on-topic.
If any How-To article has helped you in any way, thank the person who wrote it to show your appreciation and support their efforts.

All contributions in this section will be noted by CruzeTalk staff. If you are interested in becoming a CruzeTalk staff member/moderator, creating useful content for this section is one of the best ways to get noticed. 

*Enjoy the How-To section!*


----------

